# Beating a woman during sex, OK....



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

@JBANg

Would you feel comfortable tying her and bringing her to orgasm so many times she begs to stop?
This might be described as "pain", let's call it "discomfort".

I feel much more comfortable with this idea. Fe?


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

It's all good if it's consensual.


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

I know girl;s with far worse turn ons, actually I know a lot fo girls in my city with far worse turn ons.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

It's quite common, what you said. I mean, it's not common, but there's nothing wrong with it. I had many phantasies about things like that, although I never acted them (shit...I don't know, still, if I should or not). If you like doing it, then do it. Although not everyone likes that kind of sex.

And don't be so stupid to think if it's wrong or not. I think we need to disconnect from that kind of "morals" when it comes to consensuated sex. To me that's the only rule.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have to say "whatever floats your boats" on that one Personally, I have no problem if my SO wants to pull my hair, slap my ass or bite me during sex. However, I would NEVER ask him to choke or beat me


----------



## justcritic (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, girls are crazy. But I like it :3


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, it is more than OK: It is Acceptable, Satisfactory, A+, Gold Star, Honor Roll, All That is Good in the World and The Right Thing to Do. Yes.




ficsci said:


> Oh man, this sounds like Venus in Furs, except the genders are switched :S


Great book. The Velvet Underground has a(n amazing) song named after it, too:






_Taste the whip, in love not given lightly
Taste the whip, now plead for me_


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

The problem with consent as the basis for what makes things ok or not is that consent can be manufactured. Easily. With most everyone given enough time and ability.

It's a huge problem. One I've not been able to resolve. Because there is no way to deal with that without screwing one group over. Either you screw over the victims who don't have the self awareness to realize they are being played, by condoning such behavior, or you screw over the people who enjoy it by not condoning it. 

I think Britain's stance on BDSM (outlawing it) is based on the "better safe than sorry" approach, and while I can appreciate that, it's not a solution that works for me.


----------



## ariana20 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sheppard said:


> I think Britain's stance on BDSM (outlawing it).......


 Why do you say bdsm is illegal in uk?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

@ariana20 

Because, at least until a few years back, it was just not possible to consent to bodily harm. If you did, you were sick, and so all consent was useless.

From Wikipedia



> British law does not recognize the possibility of consenting to bodily injury. Such acts are illegal, even between consenting adults, and these laws are enforced (R v Brown being the leading case).[3] This leads to the situation that, while Great Britain and especially London are world centers of the closely-related fetish scene, there are only very private events for the BDSM scene which are in no way comparable to the German "Play party" scene.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> @ariana20
> 
> Because, at least until a few years back, it was just not possible to consent to bodily harm. If you did, you were sick, and so all consent was useless.
> 
> From Wikipedia


And yet people choose to eat the cuisine every day . . .








Joking, joking . . .


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

So long as it's safe, consensual, and she gives me the same pleasures in return.

Gender equality, yo. :wink:


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Nothing wrong with this as long as it's consensual and it's not making you feel uncomfortable. Next time bring a cricket bat a taser and some dog food. Go ape shit roud:


----------

